# Speak those things that be not as though they are



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 27, 2011)

In this thread we are going to declare over our lives things that we dont see at this time.through faith we will declare it! Victory will only be spoken in this thread


I'll go first

*I declare that my family will be saved and I will be the woman of God, that God has called me to be*....who's next?!


oh wait, *I declare that I will not let my insecurities stop me from being used of God!!! *


*I declare___________________________*


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*I declare the Lord will provide an unlimited money supply where I can pay all my bills ON TIME and start the ministry I so desire. *


----------



## diadall (Sep 27, 2011)

I declare that I will find a great job where I can be happy and I will get over my heartache and move on to be the happiest I have ever been.  I also declare that I will not let fear hold me back from being happy and fulfilled.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2011)

For each of you... Mark 4:22  

_" For there is nothing hid, which shall not be manifested, neither is there anything kept secret but that it should come abroad..."  _

Those things which you desire 'already 'ARE' and shall no longer be hidden but fully activated in your lives.  

Alicialynn86, dedicate each of your loved ones unto the Lord in prayer....dedicate them to Him; they shall be His.    And those who belong to the Lord shall not be plucked from out of His hand.  They will no longer be able to resist neither ignore the love of the Lord and the draw of His love bringing them unto Him.   They are embedded upon His heart forever and He will never let them go.  

Alicialynn86,  diadall,  the same Spirit who raised Jesus from the dead, dwells in you. Where the presence of the Lord is, is peace, love and everlasting joy.  Fear not, be healed in Jesus' Name, for He has healed the brokenhearted.

MarriageMaterial, you shall owe no man nothing, except to love him/her.   You shall lend and nor borrow, you are above only and not beneath.   You are debt free; no little foxes spoiling the vines of your labour, for you will enjoy the fruit of your labour, for it is the gift of God; debtors will owe you. 

I've spoken 'scripture' to each of you...verbatim.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2011)

I declare that the couple that I prayed for on the street today, will have ALL their needs met, in the Name of Jesus!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I declare that the couple that I prayed for on the street today, will have ALL their needs met, in the Name of Jesus!!!!



And they shall, in Jesus' Name.   

You planted the seed, it's been watered and God is indeed giving His increase.   


AND YOU My Beloved Sister....   YOU are declared as BLESSED... all over.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 27, 2011)

I declare I will not walk in anger,fear and disgust but in peace,strength and appeasement
I declare I will not allow my insecurities to derail me from success,my joy,and my ability to maintain relationships.
I declare the future will be bright,full of hope and joy and I will not commit the hardest task:taking my life bc my future is so bright I need shades.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 27, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Bb92 (Sep 27, 2011)

I declare that my mom is healed from all of her ailments.
I declare that my brother is blessed with a wonderful career in his field of study, computer programming.
I declare that my dad is completely surrender his life to God, and not fall back on bad habits.
I declare that I am accepted into MCPHS-Manchester the first time that I apply, and be able to pay for it all.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that the men will rise up and take their position in God, homes, community in government.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare God will move into my life and provide a great WHNP job that is HRSA eligible. 
I declare I will pass my NCC exam at the first try.
I declare that my boyfriend will propose to me on our Aruba trip.
I declare we will get married and have a lovely God fearing Christian family.
In Jesus name amen! 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that I will be as bold as a lion, and I will stand for righteousness sake, even if I have to stand alone!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2011)

I decree and declare that I am what your words says I am, and I can do what your word says that I can do...


----------



## LongTimeComing (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that I am more than enough.


----------



## Elnahna (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that my sister will find peace.
I declare that the angles will protect my nephew in Iraq. 
I declare that my son will be a vessel of God.


----------



## Elnahna (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohh..

I declare that I am healthy, wealthy and wise.


----------



## PrettyinPink001 (Sep 28, 2011)

Elnahna said:


> Ohh..
> 
> I declare that I am healthy, wealthy and wise.



I declare that too Amen! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that I will not settle in any area of my life, but I will wait on God for everything!!


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that...."I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."


----------



## mrselle (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that my aunt is healed of breast cancer and that is has not spread to any other part of her body.  I declare that her treatment will not hinder her from doing all that she needs to do in her day to day life.  I declare that the cancer will not return.

I declare that my dad is healed of all his ailments and that he will feel better than he has felt in years and he will have more energy than he has had in years.

I declare that my brother will land a job in his field with full benefits.  I declare that he and his wife have everything they need and lack nothing.

I declare that my husband's job is secure and his current position is positioning him to open his own business .

I declare that I am the wife, mother and woman God has called me to be.

I declare that my home is warm, welcoming, relaxing, clean, neat and organized.  

I declare that I have the energy, desire and means to do all the things I would like to do to our home.


----------



## hair_rehab (Sep 28, 2011)

-I declare that everyone of my unsaved family members will come to Christ and never turn back. 

-I declare that I will eagerly wait upon the Lord to bring me a joyful, godly marriage in His perfect timing. 

-I declare that my parents will be completely debt free by next year. 

-I declare that I will not become anxious about my career, my finances and my future. My help comes from the Lord.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Sep 28, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I decree and declare that I am what your words says I am, and I can do what your word says that I can do...


 
this... YES!

repeating for ME... I declare that I am what Your Word says I am and I can do ALL things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## LoveisYou (Sep 28, 2011)

I declare that I know and believe I am forgiven for all my sins

I declare that I am fearfully and wonderfully made

I declare I will be used by my Heavenly Father to do His work/will


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 29, 2011)

I declare that I  will lean on God  for all of my needs!
I declare that I will be fully devoted and NOT distracted!
I declare that I will be a light to this lost generation!
I declare that I will be consistent with my walk dedication with God!
I declare that people will see Jesus in ME!


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 29, 2011)

................................


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 29, 2011)

I declare that I shall live and not die to declare the marvelous works of the Lord...


----------



## LoveisYou (Sep 29, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I declare that I shall live and not die to declare the marvelous works of the Lord...



Amen
  and amen!!! One of my favorite scripture verses!


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 29, 2011)

There will be justice for us all and the evil chiefs and council members will reform their lives and repent.  We will light a new fire. Aho!!!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 29, 2011)

I declare that my business will be prosperous. 
I declare that my friend will pass the bar in Feb. 
I declare that my dad will continue to find comfort in God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 30, 2011)

I declare that I have the mind of Christ...


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 1, 2011)

....................................


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Oct 1, 2011)

I declare that I will be accepted this year into Nova's Anesthesiology Program!!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 1, 2011)

I declare that I am a lender and not a borrower!


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 2, 2011)

Be gone, Satan, in Jesus' Mighty Name!  You are defeated now skidaddle with your tail between your legs.  You have not won this case.  Justice will prevail!  Oh, and those 3,000+ applications will be processed and approved.


----------



## charmingt (Oct 2, 2011)

I am loving this thread!!! I declare some unspoken and unwritten desires of my heart be immediately answered and fulfilled to the fullest, most good manifestation.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 2, 2011)

I declare that I will graduate magna cum laude!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 2, 2011)

I declare that my unsaved family members will come into the kingdom of God


----------



## TeeMBL (Oct 2, 2011)

I declare that God will start answering my prayers right now.  I declare that everything God has promised me will come to pass right now.  I declare that no more tears will be shed, and after several years God will move in my life.  I declare that God will vindicate me from all the naysayers.  I declare that God will prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies.  I declare God is moving right now.  Bless your name Father.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 2, 2011)

I declare salvation for my unsaved family members. 

I declare that my children will walk with the Lord, live for Him, and be a witness for Him. 

I declare that I am healed of church hurt and abuse. 

I declare that my soul, mind, heart, and mouth belong to the Lord Jesus Christ. 

I declare that Lord is the Strength of my life.


----------



## InVue (Oct 3, 2011)

I declare to keep the flesh under subjection.

I declare to continue to give God praise and thanksgiving in prayer and worship.

I declare that I will continue to fast and travail before God that He will convict and save lost souls.

I declare that the Holy Ghost will continue to guide me in living a life that  will be a witness for my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.

I declare to be strong in my weakest hour through Christ.

I declare VICTORY in this life!

Finally, I declare to see Jesus face in PEACE!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I declare that I will not be led by my feelings, but only by the word of God!


----------



## nerdography (Oct 4, 2011)

I declare that the Lord will keep me covered from the Devil's lies.

I declare that the Lord with bless me in my endeavors.

I declare that I will be healthy and sturdy.

I declare that I will love myself.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 4, 2011)

I declare that everything that has been declared will come to pass


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 4, 2011)

I have read everyone's post (up to this point) and I believe and declare with everyone in Jesus' name. Here's mine:

I declare that I am a woman of faith:

I thank my Heavenly Father for my loving family: my father and mother, grandmother, my loving husband and my sweet babies, my sweet sister and her husband (brother -in-law), and my sister's babies.

I am thankful to the Lord, my God for making it thru my first year of medical school with *excellence* and each year thereafter, becoming an effective doctor, a vessel to heal those I treat. I declare and acknowledge that it is only by God's grace, that I have made it this far.

I am thankful for the PEACE and LOVE that is a constant in my household. I am thankful for the many blessings I have spiritually, emotionally and financially.


----------



## sherrimberri (Oct 4, 2011)

I declare that everyone i know and love, including myself, will be happy, healthy, and safe.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using SGH-T959


----------



## TraciChanel (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 12, 2011)

I declare that I am more than a conqueror


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I declare that I will not let fear control me


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 12, 2011)

I declare that the lord will bless me with a job that does not interfere with school and that pays me well enough to take care of my son and pay all of my bills AHEAD of time. 

Lord I know you are a mighty God that has great things instore for my family and I.

I claim that my brother and I will live a life that's pleasing to you. Giving up all things that are not pleasing to you lord.

I claim that I will never have to worry or fret about anything.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Oct 12, 2011)

I declare that I will not let my insecurities get in the way of what God has for me.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes...said perfectly!




growinghealthyhair said:


> I declare that I will not let my insecurities get in the way of what God has for me.


----------



## brownsugarbaby (Oct 12, 2011)

I declare God to be my guiding light.

I declare all my goals met.

I declare peace for myself, those I come in contact with, and all who read this. 

** SN: I started to get choked up reading this. This forum has been an immense blessing to me. All of you ladies will be all God has called you to be and for you I claim your declarations manifested.


----------



## levette (Oct 16, 2011)

I declare that God will help me to become a virtous woman.
I declare that my marriage will grow stronger and more loving.
I declare that my son will continue to grow in God's favor.
I declare that my finances will get in order
I declare victory over vertigo and panic attacks.
I declare that my job situation will get better.
I declare that my  sleep disorder will go away.
I declare that my backbiting coworkers will leave me alone and mind their own business


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 16, 2011)

I declare that I have the peace of God which surpasses all human understanding


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Oct 16, 2011)

I declare that it's my time!

I declare favor over my husband and children.

I declare that I will be the most supportive, loyal, loving wife ever.

I declare that my father will turn his life over to God and that he will go back to preaching the word of God.

I declare favor over my mom.  I declare financial blessing so she will not have to struggle.  I declare good health for mom. 

I declare good health over my mother in law.

I declare that all my family shall come together as one.

I declare I will obey Gods word and live a life that is pleasing to him.  

I declare my husbands victory in Jesus mighty name.

I declare that God will put me in a place of permanent provision.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## *5+5 (Oct 17, 2011)

I declare continued peace in my mind and my heart

I declare that I will not operate under fear but in faith that God will bring all of my desires to pass

I declare that I will be patient, kind, loving to all of my family and friends 

I declare that I will always be in a position to help those who I love

I declare that God will send to me an awesome Husband and that I will be a given, supportive and God fearing Wife

I declare that my Mother will continue to grow stronger and become more motivated

I declare that opportunities will always be plentiful for me and my future family


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 17, 2011)

I declare that I will see God's promises manifest in my life
I declare that everything that I put my hands to prospers and succeeds
I declare that my latter days will be greater than my former days
I declare favor over my husband and sons
I declare I am healthy in mind and body and physically fit and strong
I declare that I walk in God's favor in my home, on my job, and every place I go
I declare blessing and favor over every one and everything in my home/household
I declare that God blesses our finances so that we can be generous


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 18, 2011)

I decree and declare that in this battle, no weapon, be it emotional, financial, physical, social, spiritual, psychological, organizational, interpersonal, formed against me shall prosper, and every tongue that shall rise up against me is condemned.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 19, 2011)

There there be transparency, deep inner reflection, edification, sincere sharing, learning, revival, admonition, forgiveness and true friendship on the CF forum


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 24, 2011)

I will declare that I will be a light to the lost!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 24, 2011)

I declare that I WILL live a victorious life


----------



## Iammoney (Oct 25, 2011)

i declare i believe everything the Lord has said about me will come to pass. 

i declare i am blessed because it is written Exodus 20:6

New International Version (NIV)
6 but showing love to a thousand generations of those who love me and keep my commandments. 

i declare in the name of Jesus because it is written Malachi 3:10

New International Version (NIV)

10 Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. Test me in this,” says the LORD Almighty, “and see if I will not throw open the floodgates of heaven and pour out so much blessing that there will not be room enough to store it. 

I declare that i have joy in my life every day because it is written John 15:11

New International Version (NIV)

11 I have told you this so that my joy may be in you and that your joy may be complete. 


I declare in the name of Jesus i will always live in peace of mind soul body and heart because it is written
John 14:27

New International Version (NIV)

27 Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. 


I declare in the name of Jesus i have the victory because it is written Isaiah 54:17
*Isaiah 54:17*

New International Version (NIV)


 17 no weapon forged against you will prevail, 
   and you will refute every tongue that accuses you. 
This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, 
   and this is their vindication from me,” 
            declares the LORD. 


One more

I believe and i declare in the name of Jesus that i will be blessed in all ways because it is written 2 Corinthians 9:8

New International Version (NIV)

8 And God is able to bless you abundantly, so that in all things at all times, having all that you need, you will abound in every good work.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 29, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 29, 2011)

In Jesus' name, that there is justice and financial relief of all nations.  Come Messiah!!!  Let here be peace, amen.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 29, 2011)

I declare the unity and delieverance in the body of Christ


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 29, 2011)

I declare that I will be a homeowner in 2012.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 29, 2011)

BrandNew said:


> I declare that I will be a homeowner in 2012.



Perhaps this info I was given was for you:

http://hudpemco.com/about  (information purposes)

http://www.hudhomestore.com/HudHome/Index.aspx


----------



## lilanie (Nov 30, 2011)

I declare that *all of our* (_anyone who reads, scrolls by or comments_) will have the VICTORY IN ALL OUR DECLARATIONS!

I declare that I will be accepted into a nursing program in 2012.

I declare that I will no longer be "moved" by my emotions.

I declare my daughter will have a relationship with Christ in 2012!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 1, 2011)

I declare i will continue to get closer and closer To God each day.

I declare that i will be more motivated in school and study hard and work hard !  
I declare I will be an awesome mother to my son.

I declare that I will have a job that works with school 'y son, and my social life. I declare that my son and I will no longer struggle or want for anything. 

Lord I already see you working in my life! Thank you in advance!


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 1, 2011)

I declare that I am who God says I am!
I declare happiness in my life!
I declare victory over EVERY aspect of my life!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 1, 2011)

I declare that NOTHING will seperate me from the Love of God


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 19, 2011)

I declare that I will find bashert again and that it will endure until death. 

I declare that I have a special date at the altar of St. Francis Cathedral Basilica as previously revealed to me years ago.  

I declare success in this new endeavor, peace and many blessings and favor over me, my bashert and my children.


----------



## Softerlove (Dec 19, 2011)

I declare I will start & keep my career

I declare I will strengthen my faith and trust in the LORD

I declare I will find peace and calm 

I declare that the troubles of world will not define me

I declare to guard my heart/mind/body as it is a temple

I declare to think.

From MyTouch 4G...On which animated Gifs may not be seen


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 19, 2011)

I declare I will experience the greatest and best breakthrough in my life this week.  After this week, I will know in my knower for the rest of my life here on this earth, that my God shall supply all of my need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2011)

I declare and decree that we will walk in power and demonstration of the Holy Spirit


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lissa0821 said:


> I declare I will experience the greatest and best breakthrough in my life this week.  After this week, I will know in my knower for the rest of my life here on this earth, that my God shall supply all of my need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.



I'm right there with you on that one.  

I also declare that evil spirits will be revealed/exposed.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 31, 2011)

I declare that the Lord well remove this spirit of laziness, so that I may return to doing works that give glory to Him. 

I declare that 2012 will be my year and this semester, and each subsequent semester will be better than any previous semester. 

I declare that although I may be in an environment of negativity that I will remain on track to further glorify His name. 

I declare that I will not allow anything to hold me back in any arena of my life. 
Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## BrandNew (Dec 31, 2011)

I declare that 2012 will be the year of excellence in my life

I declare that I will submit wholly to His will and plans


----------



## MissPee (Jan 2, 2012)

I declare victory in all areas of my life n my family's lives!
I declare financial freedom in my life and all family members lives
I declare health n protection over my life n my daughters n family lives that we're all covered in the blood of Jesus!
I declare that God's will for my live be revealed n manifested 
I declare victory for all God's people!
In Jesus name...... Amen


Sent from my AT100 using AT100


----------



## chinadoll (Jan 2, 2012)

I declare:

that I will pass my GMAT test in the 600 level.

that I will finally have a loving relationship.

spiritual fulfillment.

that things will get better for everyone.


----------



## Msmia (Oct 8, 2012)

Joel Osteen "I Declare"

http://www.christianpost.com/news/j...wants-us-to-feel-right-about-ourselves-81896/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OCvF3TmohM


----------



## charmingt (Oct 9, 2012)

I am in total agreement with all of our ladies' declarations!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 9, 2012)

I now declare a strong financial breakthrough in my youngest daughter's life.

I declare a fantastic new job manifesting now in my oldest daughter's life.

I declare my youngest daughter's desires being immediately fulfilled in her life now.

I declare my oldest daughter gets to get her Master's degree.

I declare my youngest daughter gets good people around her to advance her career immediately.

I declare a strong financial breakthrough for my oldest daughter.

I declare that no hindrances can stop the answers to these declarations and that no weapon can hinder these answers and nothing can prevent these breakthroughs and that they happen NOW!

I declare strong favor for both of my daughters in every way shape and form that is good for them.

I declare that my daughters are so pleased and happy with these answered prayers and declarations.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a great thread! This is going to be long, because I've got a lot on my heart right now.

*I declare that my children will be sold out for Christ and that they will never turn away from their faith no matter what others are doing. I thank God that they will marry only the one God has for them and that those marriages will joyfully remain until death do they part. I declare that they will each rear many bible believing children as part of God's mighty army.
*I declare that an abundant, tremendous, heavenly financial blessing will pour out from God and that our family will finally be and remain debt free. 
*I declare that God will bless us with the acreage we so desire. That we will be able to build a home there and that our children will also one day be able to build on that land and live nearby. That we will be able to grow our own food to nourish our bodies and those of our neighbors and the needy. We desire to return to the ancient paths--
multi generational living!
*I declare that I will be able to get my business started and that it will be successful while being a benefit to charities and families in our area.
*I declare that God will fill my womb again and bless this family with more children. After many losses, I praise God that my son and daughter will have the additional siblings that they have been praying for. I pray for a double blessing and that all that the devil has stolen from to be restored. I praise Him that there will be no more miscarriages!
*I declare that my my children *WILL* be in a Christian school for the 2013-2014 school year. I thank God for making the provision to do this.
*I declare that my husband will receive a tremendous, unbelievable promotion that will greatly increase his salary.
*I declare that my mother will be healed of all of her pain and physical ailments.
*I declare that my sister will meet a Godly, loving, hardworking man. He will cherish her and her daughter. She will be happily married and we will all develop a wonderful bond with him.
*I declare that I will continue to be at home full time for my husband and children.
*I declare that my mother will meet a new mate. That God will step into her pain and lift her heavy emotional and spiritual burdens. 
*I declare that we will finally be lenders and not borrowers, and that we will be so incredibly blessed with abundance that we can easily and spontaneously bless others.

So it shall be!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad to see this thread is still going 


I declare complete healing in my body


----------



## strenght81 (Oct 10, 2012)

I declare I will no longer allow fear to stop my greatness!
I declare I will be healthy.
I declare I will overcome ever obstacle!
I declare my entire family to be healthy, safe, prosperous and be fulfilled with the lord!


----------



## Reminiscing (Oct 11, 2012)

I declare I will sell my script this year.
I declare I will start and finish writing by January the Easter Play idea that is floating in my mind.
I declare I will complete another feature length film script next year.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Oct 11, 2012)

Victory in every area of my life. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 11, 2012)

I declare that I and my family receive at least two extremely large financial windfalls immediately!


----------



## charmingt (Oct 11, 2012)

I declare that such a large sum of money comes to me so quickly that I know that this is nothing BUT God that did it!


----------

